# قيمة وسعر المفاصل الصناعية



## ksa_uk (9 سبتمبر 2007)

كم تبلغ قيمة المفاصل الصناعية بعد الانتهاء من تصميمها وتصنيعها على أيدي المختصين ومن ثم 

بيعها على المؤسسات الصحية من مستشفيات ومستوصفات وغيرها ؟


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... ksa_uk

تختلف القيمة المادية ( التكلفة ) للمفاصل الصناعية إعتماداً على مجموعة من العوامل ... منها ... نوع المفصل الصناعي ( مفصل حوض أو ركبة أو كتف أو كاحل ..... الخ ) .... حجم المفصل الصناعي وهو ما يتناسب بشكل أساسي مع عمر المريض وجنسه ...... المادة التي يصنع منها المفصل الصناعي ( معدن أو بوليمر أو سيراميك ) إضافة إلى وجود أكثر من نوع للمفاصل الصناعية المصنعة من مادة واحدة ( المفاصل المعدنية فيها نوعين مستخدمين بشكل كبير هما Austinmoor + Charnely )
... وهكذا ... لذلك يجب تحديد كل خاصية من هذه الخصائص المذكورة لكل مفصل ومن ثم تحديد كلفه تصنيعه أو قيمته المادية ... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ksa_uk (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل ...حسنين علي موسى 

شكرا جزيلا على ردك السريع , لكن يا ليت تكمل جميلك وتذكر لي قيمة أفضل نوعية مفاصل صناعية

للورك والركبة وأرخص قيمة لنفس المفصلين , وهل التجارة في مجال المفاصل الصناعية مربحة ؟

ومشكور مقدما على التفاعل المثمر .


----------



## احمدالعراقي2009 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من المهندس حسنين الاجابة كوني تعرضت للحادث وكانت نتيجة الحادث كسر عضمة القصبة وعضمة الشظية كسر مضاعف والان عندي مشكلة في المفصل صوت طقطقة وعرفت من الدكتور انه لدي تمزق في غضاريف المفصل والحل هوه تبديل المفصل بمفصل اصطناعي ارجو منك اين اعمل عملية تبديل المفصل في اي دولة واي دكتور تنصح به وهل يوجد حل غير تبديل المفصل مثلا وضع غضروف صناعي ارجو الرد باسرع وقت مع التقدير
وهذا الاميل ahmed.drewish***********


----------



## ابوريان44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

احمدالعراقي2009 قال:


> ارجو من المهندس حسنين الاجابة كوني تعرضت للحادث وكانت نتيجة الحادث كسر عضمة القصبة وعضمة الشظية كسر مضاعف والان عندي مشكلة في المفصل صوت طقطقة وعرفت من الدكتور انه لدي تمزق في غضاريف المفصل والحل هوه تبديل المفصل بمفصل اصطناعي ارجو منك اين اعمل عملية تبديل المفصل في اي دولة واي دكتور تنصح به وهل يوجد حل غير تبديل المفصل مثلا وضع غضروف صناعي ارجو الرد باسرع وقت مع التقدير
> وهذا الاميل Ahmed.drewish***********


 
اخي احمد العراقي اسال الله لك الشفاء

لماذا لا ترسل برقيه لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بالسعوديه ان كنت من خارجها لعرضك على المختصين بالرياض وكذلك التمارين بمركز التاهيل بالرياض بعد العمليه ان احتجت لها
وكل عام وانت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه


----------



## احمدالعراقي2009 (2 يناير 2009)

ابوريان44 قال:


> اخي احمد العراقي اسال الله لك الشفاء
> 
> لماذا لا ترسل برقيه لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بالسعوديه ان كنت من خارجها لعرضك على المختصين بالرياض وكذلك التمارين بمركز التاهيل بالرياض بعد العمليه ان احتجت لها
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه


 
كيف ارسل برقية لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله 

وشكرا على الرد


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يناير 2009)

احمدالعراقي2009 قال:


> كيف ارسل برقية لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله
> 
> وشكرا على الرد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز احمد لا حاجة الى الاتصال بخادم الحرمين لانه في العراق تمت اول عملية تبديل مفصل بنجاح قبل ما يقرب الشهر في مدينة الطب في بغداد والحمد لله الرجراح موجود في المستشفى وتستطيع مراجعته واخذ موعد للعملية ان اردت ذلك مع تمنياتي لك بالشفاء العاجل.​


----------

